
Intel is giving up on its smart glasses - maltalex
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/18/17255354/intel-vaunt-shut-down
======
maltalex
> if the company wasn’t able to successfully find a similar partner to handle
> Vaunt, it’s not exactly a surprise that it chose not to try to bring them to
> market directly.

That's too bad. It seemed like a solid idea, responses on HN last time it came
up were fairly positive [0]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16308522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16308522)

------
sirrele
Damn... this really blows! Someone else should do this then! I know the
technology seems pretty insane but someone should :(

